# Lost our 2 Guinea Pigs



## Spirit666 (9 February 2017)

My son lost his 2 guinea pigs this year - aged 6 and nearly 7 so that was a longer life than we expected.
We were told they lived for about 4 years when we bought them.


----------



## splashgirl45 (9 February 2017)

oh how sad....they were very good ages, mine were 4 and 5 when i lost them....will you get some others?  there are loads in rescue always looking for good homes....


----------



## Sprout (9 February 2017)

Oh how sad for all of you,  they make such great pets. My daughter's GPs lived to about 7 too.


----------



## Spirit666 (10 February 2017)

I don't think we'll get any more - he'd lost interest in them now he's older so we all know who'll be the one left looking after them if we get any more !!!!


----------



## {97702} (10 February 2017)

I absolutely love GPs, so much personality  I would have some like a shot, but unfortunately my four greyhounds would love them too...in the wrong sort of way....


----------

